# Warm opening day.



## alleyyooper (Nov 16, 2015)

Opening day buck the small one for my combo tag at 7:28AM. 70 yard shot with Remington 870 slugger 20ga. using discontinued Remington 2 3/4” buckhammer slugs. 70 yard lazered shot buck ran 70 lazered yards. Took out both lungs and dropped the heart loose.

Some people would count the real short thing as a point.

T shirt and sweat shirt unzipped weather day time high temp was 63.




[/URL[/U]]




[/URL[/U]]




[/URL[/U]]


----------

